# Margaret Marshall



## Ronim

*For all who loves Her:
CD Images in lossless (APE with embedded CUE) and DVD free
Direct links now. Simply press "Скачать" button

YouTube prehear

Fantastic soprano. Fantastic Woman. No one better!*

Dear moderators, if such posts are not allowed on the Forum, please remove it. I'll never be posted something like this


----------



## Ronim

*Today is Margaret Marshall's Birthday *
​
*For all who loves Her - my new link-journal with Symphonic Beethoven (about 70 Complete Symphonies sets, Concertos, Fidelio, large choral works in lossless).
There are no relation between this journal and Margaret Marshall. She has only one Beethoven's record - Mass in C Major, and I have not it in lossless. This wonderful link only for people who took work to look this post

All links in this journal are direct too (no captcha, no wait, no limit)*


----------



## Ronim

*For all who loves Her - my last link-journal with Italian Opera (Bel Canto only). This is the global direct access opera base - any opera may be taken in lossless in 5 minutes in any point of the World.*

I am not the pirate
Pirates are the people buying a disk for $10 and selling copies for $5. Without royalties to authors and performers.
I simply share music with others.
No legislation in the world does forbid to share 
No legislation in the world does forbid to publish links 
Publish files - yes, prohibits sometimes, but it's a problem of hostings.
Take and listen - there are nothing illegal if somebody share music with you

Mark.6 (KJV)
[35] And when the day was now far spent, his disciples came unto him, and said, This is a desert place, and now the time is far passed:
[36] Send them away, that they may go into the country round about, and into the villages, and buy themselves bread: for they have nothing to eat.
[37] He answered and said unto them, Give ye them to eat. And they say unto him, Shall we go and buy two hundred pennyworth of bread, and give them to eat?
[38] He saith unto them, How many loaves have ye? go and see. And when they knew, they say, Five, and two fishes.
[39] And he commanded them to make all sit down by companies upon the green grass.
[40] And they sat down in ranks, by hundreds, and by fifties.
[41] And when he had taken the five loaves and the two fishes, he looked up to heaven, and blessed, and brake the loaves, and gave them to his disciples to set before them; and the two fishes divided he among them all.
[42] And they did all eat, and were filled.
[43] And they took up twelve baskets full of the fragments, and of the fishes.
[44] And they that did eat of the loaves were about five thousand men.

No miracle is present - people simply began to share... 

*This is my last post - I'll never come more
I have not need any info about Marshall
Sorry if that
Farewell*


----------

